# Vendors @ rAge Expo



## SwickedV (2/10/15)

Are any vendors going to be putting up a stall at the rAge gaming and technology expo ? 

That place gets mad busy but I am guessing a stand would be rather expensive, i do think though that the exposure would be great

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/10/15)

That is a really good idea but it is a 'gaming expo' I'm not sure they would allow that?


----------



## SHiBBY (2/10/15)

The SMY Pocket Mod already has a pretty decent screen, so someone should just update the firmware so it can play Pong or Tetris or something and voila! Hello rAge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Random-Hero (2/10/15)

Vaping shop should be awesome at Rage Expo. I have been to 4 of the LAN's and now that i am getting older i just go to see the expo and have fun. 

Lots of people there smoke hubbly and would be awesome for the gamers to get vapes to enjoy while gaming. Believe the expo is booked out already but sounds lie a awesome idea for next years event.


----------



## SwickedV (2/10/15)

When i used to LAN we used to smoke way too much hubbly and there were plenty of smokers outside too... 

I think it could provide the vaping community with a lot more customers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

